# Can you edit posts on FurAffinity after you post it?



## jlucool (Feb 26, 2020)

Can you edit things on FurAffinity after posting it in the site, like the descriptions?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 26, 2020)

only before 5 minutes


----------



## jlucool (Feb 26, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> only before 5 minutes


can you at least delte it and post it again?


----------



## kiroku (Feb 26, 2020)

You can edit it any time by clicking the submission and looking at the bottom right of the screen under "Submission Options" and click "Edit Submission Info." I don't think there is any cutoff time to do this. I was able to edit the info of my first post on the main site.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 27, 2020)

Submission descriptions: Yes, indefinitely.
Submission _comments_: for five minutes after posted.

---PCJ


----------

